# COLOMBO | Destiny I & II | 50 fl | 44 fl x 2 | U/C



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Project Summary*: 40 Storey Twin tower complex with 236 Apartments and 3 storey luxury Shopping Promenade.

Developer: Imperial Builders Pvt Ltd

Architects: ACS Integrated headed by Chartered Architect Mr. Nandike Samaranayake.

Construction Progress: Commenced May 2013.

Construction Area: 140 Perch

Location: Corner of Sir Justice Akbar Mawatha and R.A. De Mel Mawatha

Bedroom Options: 1 Bed / 2 Bed / 3 Bed / 4 Bed / 4 Bed Sky Villa with pool

Price range: from Rs.25 Million to US$ 2 Million

source: http://www.thedestiny.lk/project-summary--d1.html

*website*: http://www.thedestiny.lk/index.html
*fb:* https://www.facebook.com/pg/TheDestinySriLanka/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

*Construction Progress*

*June 20, 2017 - 32nd Floor / Finishing Work Underway *









*November 2017 - Destiny I tower *









*Destiny II Raft Foundation Concreting 12th November 2017*


















Photos source: official destiny fb page:
https://www.facebook.com/pg/TheDestinySriLanka/photos/


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd87JhlB8n0

Destiny is the tower to the right-center of photo. Its right next to the massive Cinnamon Life waterfront project. This area will be a great happening place in the future.

----------------



















source; http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144280362&postcount=250


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

zeeron said:


>












https://www.facebook.com/RisingColo...6087727231720/317431742097317/?type=3&theater

True to the renderings Destiny 1 is now visible from Galle Face Green behind 5 star Taj Samudra Hotel. Looks like few more floors to top out.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

I believe *Destiny Tower I has now topped out*. 

Notice the they are building the triangle shaped roof top on the first photo below.

---
I wonder how tall this building is. Couldn't find any reference to its height from my searches. Notice from this angle it looks as tall as the twin Shangri-La residence towers which are 51 floors and 194 meters.





































https://www.facebook.com/cattleyanature/photos/pcb.712477855625833/712477558959196/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Be5gxXuhUWe/?taken-at=6875546

Destiny one has topped out. 

Destiny 2 can be seen beside it. I think they are still working on the basement. 

The massive Cinnamon Life project is coming up nicely in the middle. Construction of ITC can also been seen beside the Shnangri La twin towers.


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/gayan.harshalal/posts/1021029948045231

Destiny I towers is almost topped out in the center left of the photo here. 

This photo was taken this week from the newly reclaimed Colombo port city land. There are going to be a huge number of skyscrapers in this new land of 240 hectors soon.

Most of the buildings on this photo U/C are going to be high rises and skyscrapers. You can see 240meter Altair leaning towers next to Destiny in the dinstance. There's also the 45-30 x 4 floor Cinnamon Life towers as flat-long building U/C next to Destiny..


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfTK0aglKAf/?taken-at=6875546









https://www.instagram.com/p/BfTghe5DwS3/?taken-at=6875546









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...39490145.44458.100003972107014&type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2064102343835737&set=pcb.2064105253835446&type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BhA4NDnD...gged=galleface


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Great news. Destiny 2 is going to be 54 floors




Ragnarok123 said:


> *Destiny II, now claimed to have 54 floors*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...w.instagram.com/p/BhvjEMrFOOK/?tagged=colombo


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/Bh5XuPOg...ken-at=6875546


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/BiBLdpNH...n-at=256215927









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...w.instagram.com/p/BiEu-iOF1Nb/?tagged=colombo









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.instagram.com/p/Bigeh0_A...tagged=colombo









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...facebook.com/photo.php?f...xamta6&amp;theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/TheDestiny...1265617411557/861265090744943/?type=3&theater


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...w.instagram.com/p/BlIp7oQHImt/?tagged=colombo









https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...rCity&txt=https://www.instagram.com/jojogana/

Destiny II


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Blzfh2KhfxF/?tagged=colombo


----------

